# ribbon fish



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys, which pier is producing the ribbons? We are planning to go down to VA to catch some of those delicious ribbons but can't really pinpoint where to go for a ton of ribbons. 

Can you guys down in VA share some insights please? 

Thank you.


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

What are ribbons? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Atlantic cutlassfish

I've never seen them in numbers, but have been hearing of a few around Hampton Roads.


----------



## AZfishrman01 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've heard a few people catching them off Seagull.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

OV Pier, Seagull, and Buckroe are your best bets imo.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You eat them? dude those are bait


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> You eat them? dude those are bait


In SC we have a huge number of ribbonfish and a big number of korean-americans that fish pretty much only for them.


They actually taste pretty good to me deep fried but im slapping that ribbon on a pinrig or giving to another kingfisherman(I've given them to buddies going offshore too) before I think about keeping them. Good cut bait but you will catch more ribbons on one than anything else.


----------



## snookwon (May 18, 2013)

Really, eat them, ok here's the ribbon fish spot, the wavescreen, almost to the end, on the in side where the current comes thru the screen


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I use em for ray bait mostly, or give em to guys going offshore/save for yak use.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Ive seen them caught off seagull two nights ago


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

hmm Ill have to try one!


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I caught a couple using a Gotcha off the Jacksonvlle FL pier last month. I gave them to another fellow who was going to use them for bait. I had no idea they were edible but they are fun to catch.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If your on a pier with bright lights at nignt, jig a gotcha or diamond jig up and down and you will catch ribbons if there around


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Yellow head with chrome body gotcha produce the most ribbons for me, have not used the glow in the dark ones yet but thinking about it.
The korean guys just use cut mullet or ribbonfish on a 1/2oz premade carolina rig fished about a foot or 2 down, at night they attach a little glowstick to the rig. They were catching one about every 5 minutes today.

They bite best in the muddiest waters it seems. Catching spanish on Wednesday(2 days of ESE preceded) and nothing but ribbons today thanks to the SW wind since.


----------



## stevenc84 (Feb 27, 2013)

seagull is where its at.


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

OV! Don't fish it much but love the cabana bar up top, was there the other night and saw a few guys jigging gotchas and catching what I thought to be eels at first (never seen ribbons caught before personally) but anyways they filled a bucket and left in no more than 30 min. It was actually pretty entertaining to look down over the edge and watch. We could see them come up and hit every time. 
They were right before the pier shop and restraunt on the left side casting right up against the pier pilings from about 9-930


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

My son caught one Sat. at Oceanview. Highlight of his trip. He had never even seen one before. I had never heard of anyone eating them. Only seen them used for king bait. Doesn't seem like you would get very much meat from one.

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a518/cescommguy/IMG_20130810_163904_900_zps784fedb5.jpg


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats to your son.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

cescommguy said:


> My son caught one Sat. at Oceanview. Highlight of his trip. He had never even seen one before. I had never heard of anyone eating them. Only seen them used for king bait. Doesn't seem like you would get very much meat from one.
> 
> Well, knowing people and their LOVE of "fried fish"...I bet they get hella crunchy when friend hard. You know how folks talk about eating the tail fin...or even the dorsal and speaking of it like a potato chip?...well, but bet this whole fish will get crunchy.


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

If you fish the bridge over mill creek in Hampton, at night, you can catch the damn things by the 100s! We used to catch them in Mayport off the ships and then sell them to Kingfishers for $2.50 a piece. I have had luck with them during Striper season as well.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the tips guys. 

Last weekend I ended up going to IRI. My fishing buddies called off on the ribbons.

They are great eat. Sashimi right after and stew with dried hot pepper and asian radish with a shot of ice cold soju. Its heavenly...


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?102874-Can-anyone-help-me-identify-this-fish


----------

